# My Budgie found Struggling for life is now dead



## yuvaru (Oct 28, 2015)

Hello All, Please help me out.
Today morning when i wake up i found one of my 6 budgies found struggling for life:upset:, i took it out and tried to warm up wrapping around, but finally it flapped a lot tried to slip out of my hand, then i placed it on floor on a mat, but it finally lost its life:crying2:, now i have burried it in my plant pot. 
I have my cage in window, though window is closed, my areas least temperature is less then 17 deg celsius, do you think this temperature would have killed my budgie? Does this would affect my other budgies as well? Currently i am located in India. or this was dead coz it was fighting with other budgies? but i dont see much of feathers around it should have scattered if it was fighting..

The dead one is male, recently it was in good relationship with a female one, and i noticed two days back were both were in mating, does loss of this male would make female also sick? am worried for that..

Regards
Arun:budgie::budgie:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm sorry for the loss of your budgie. :hug:

There is really no way for anyone on the forum to be able to tell you why your bird died. 
If it was ill, the other budgies may be affected.
Unfortunately, without a qualified Avian Vet performing a necropsy on the dead budgie's body, there is no real way for anyone to know the cause of death. Any information you are offered would only be guesses.

The best thing you can do for your other budgies is ensure they get the best possible care. 
To do that, you need to ensure their cage meets at least the minimum size requirements for the number of budgies housed within.

You should remove any nestboxes, nest-pots and nesting sites at this time. Colony breeding is not recommended and you should do everything possible to discourage egg laying. Breeding budgies should not be undertaken without a great deal of research first.

Budgies' health is directly affected by their diet so it important to ensure they are getting the proper nutrition.

This forum offers a great deal of information and all you need to do is take the time to read it.

Again, you have my deepest sympathy for the loss of your budgie.

I'm moving your thread out of the "Emergency" forum and into "Budgie Health" at this time.

To familiarize yourself with the forums, please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
You'll find most of your basic questions are answered after you've read through all of them. 
TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines
How-To Guides - Talk Budgies Forums
Frequently Asked Questions: Talk Budgies Forums - FAQ
List of Stickies - Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html 
http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html
http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
Essentials to a Great Cage-Talk Budgies Forums

Helpful Links - Talk Budgies Forums
Budgie Articles Forum - Talk Budgies Forums

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry for the sudden loss of your little budgie. Deborah is right, there are many reasons that could have caused his death and it would take a necroscopy to determine what the cause was.


----------



## yuvaru (Oct 28, 2015)

*THank you*

Thank you for info Deborah and Niamhf, I will sure go through all the posts, in mean while, Jus needed another info, can you please confirm me if the birds can get ill for less than 17deg C temperature?

Regards
Arun


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If your budgies are used to being in temperatures less than 17 degrees Centigrade then generally they will be fine.

When temperature changes take place over a matter of hours then the budgies are better able to adjust to the changes.
Problems arise when budgies are subjected to sudden temperature changes or exposed to drafty conditions. *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and :welcome: to the forums! 

Deborah and Niamh have answered your questions very well. I also add my deepest condolences for the loss of your budgie  If/when you feel ready, you can post a memorial to him in the "In Memory" section of the forums. 

Over the course of the next few days, keep an eye on the female as she will probably be grieving for the loss of her mate. Also, keep in mind that if any other budgies seem unwell, it would be best to take them to the avian vet for a checkup just to make sure no illness continues. 

If you have any questions after reading the links that Deborah has provided, feel free to ask! 
Hope to see you around! :wave:


----------



## yuvaru (Oct 28, 2015)

Thank you starlingwings and deborah, thats great help from you... I am watching out for the female health as well... Temperature in india @ my city hyderabad is 17 to 34 deg c.... Day will be bit hot and temp drops down to very less in the night, now i added a plastic between cage and window, to reduce cool breeze towards the cage, also added incandescent bulb so that it increases temp in room...


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

34 degrees is quite hot during the day, so a cool breeze will actually help them. If you see any holding their wings out or "panting", you can offer them a shallow pan of water (no more than 2.5 cm deep) and see if they want to take a bath. During the night, insulating the window is a good idea, and if you find a place where reptile heat bulbs are sold you can shine one by the cage if it is still too cold :thumbsup:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Do you partially cover your budgies' cage at night? Covering the top, three sides and 1/3 of the front of your cage will also help protect against drafts. I also use a night-light to help prevent night frights.*


----------



## yuvaru (Oct 28, 2015)

Thats good idea on reptile bulb, i just orderes it online...  Deborah, no i am not closing it right now, i will follow this from tonight....


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

yuvaru said:


> Thats good idea on reptile bulb, i just orderes it online...  Deborah, no i am not closing it right now, i will follow this from tonight....


That's great! A blanket works well for colder nights, making sure you leave one side partially uncovered to let air circulate, and a sheet works fine too for warmer nights.

With the reptile bulb, make sure when you shine it on the cage it doesn't get too close or shine on the entire cage so if one of the budgies gets too hot, they can move to the other side of the cage where it's cooler


----------

